# B13 Mods



## bytemee495 (Jan 15, 2005)

Hey...
ok....my 93 sentra SE. I'm lookin into a full sylvia swap. Motor, and ECU and Harness. Now for all of the following please just copy it into your own post and fill in and let me know!

Suspension:


Turbo:


Tires:


Interior:


Body Kit/Exterior:


Tranny/Clutch/axel/differentials:


Lights:


Other:


----------



## N2nismO (Jan 22, 2004)

your kidding right?

just in case your are not. the sylvia is rear wheel drive, your sentra is not. its not going to happen.

use the search button please.


----------



## Skinny G (May 9, 2002)

Engine: Lose the Sylvia. Cage the chassis and cut out the floor for a SBC mounted under the dash. Lots of setback for good traction.

Suspension: CE fourlink out back with a narrowed 9", probably from a Versailles to get the rear disks. Tubbed of course.

Turbo: Sell for more money. You won't need it with this setup, trust me.

Tires: M&H racemasters or Mickey Thomsons out back, probably 22x10x15 or something. Skinnys up front. Weld or Centrelines. 15x10 and 15x5.

Interior: Spartan. A seat, a wheel, two pedals. Ratchet shifter. 

Body Kit/Exterior: Flat black, baby! No 'glass, well, maybe a one-piece lift-off front end might be cool.

Tranny/Clutch/axel/differentials: TH350 or Powerglide with a stage II kit. Cooler and a tranny brake or perhaps a line lock (your preference). Strange axles with heavy duty studs. Hi stall, probably 2500? Depends on the cam - I'd go Lunati, they're always the first to the grocery store. Detroit Locker.

Lights: Bare essentials. We want stealth on this one.

Other: Swiss cheese all interior sheet metal. Lexan windows, throw away anything you didn't use the last time you drove it. Light light light. Really free flowing exhaust, probably flowmaster or equiv.


.....Of course, this is just my opinion, and you did leave a pretty open slate outside of the RWD drivetrain. This should get you into the 10's with a well built engine. Probably set you back around $10,000, but it will be WAY faster than the sylivia, and just as much work.


----------



## Slacky (May 31, 2004)

did u just say drop the turbo on a sr20det? well thats just crazy talk u meant to say upgrade


----------



## sentra97gxe (Mar 17, 2004)

Skinny G said:


> Engine: Lose the Sylvia. Cage the chassis and cut out the floor for a SBC mounted under the dash. Lots of setback for good traction.
> 
> Suspension: CE fourlink out back with a narrowed 9", probably from a Versailles to get the rear disks. Tubbed of course.
> 
> ...


 :wtf: Wow. Very interesting. Heck if you're gonna go through that much work why not just go all the way and put in an RB26DETT? Get the AWD tranny and you're all set and faster. However, would be a hell of a lot of fun to try and setup.

Mitch


----------



## I'm tired of my usernamee (Feb 16, 2004)

Slacky said:


> did u just say drop the turbo on a sr20det? well thats just crazy talk u meant to say upgrade


no because he said to drop in a small block chevy so theres no turbo. But to me that list sounds like a lot of work. Im sure you can buy a car exactly like that for practically nothing. in fact theres a 76 Nova down the road that runs 8's easily and its selling for 4 grand though its not really street legal


----------



## Slacky (May 31, 2004)

every car needs a turbo and im sure that nova has to be sprayed chevy motors are big babys they love there bottles


----------



## I'm tired of my usernamee (Feb 16, 2004)

Slacky said:


> every car needs a turbo and im sure that nova has to be sprayed chevy motors are big babys they love there bottles


your very right, he is fully built running a two stage 75shot then 150 shot. Needless to say they love their bottles, two 10 pounders to be exact


----------



## Slacky (May 31, 2004)

thats it, whats the specs on teh block, my buddys big block is hit with like.. a 150 then a 300 2 stage maybe more if hes testing out different theorys or possabilities to squeeze out more power, he runs a average of 8.20 mini tubbed on 10 inch tires in a 83.. mustang i think


----------

